# Raw egg with kibble



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed raw but when I give Swizzle eggs they are cooked. The thought of having to remove raw egg from Swizzle's ear hair makes me cringe.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I feed raw but when I give Swizzle eggs they are cooked. _The thought of having to remove raw egg from Swizzle's ear hair makes me cringe_.


lol! great image!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I give my girls raw eggs at least once a week. Ears are pulled back....lol


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz would eat raw egg, but Luke won't, so I stir their eggs well and microwave them for about 30-45 seconds, just enough to thicken the white but not the yolk. 

As for egg in the ear tassels, someone here, maybe Chagall's Mom, suggested using the leg of old pajama bottoms as a snood to keep food out of the coat. Works like a charm, and it's cute! If I can get a good picture, I'll post it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope but her ears would probably make YOU sick, at least when Sunny gets one and I don't pull his ears back....


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I give my girls raw eggs at least once a week. Ears are pulled back....lol


 Do you give the whole raw egg? Or just the yolk part?


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

i give just the raw yolk and i mix it well with the kibble. have to hold back her ears tho or else they get pretty gross

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I found a bowl at Petco which is especially design for poodle. I bought it for Edison and no food attached to his ear since.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Never gave him a raw egg, but Beau absolutely _loves_ 'em scrambled! We always add an extra egg just for him on the (rare) occassions when we cook eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Joelly said:


> I found a bowl at Petco which is especially design for poodle. I bought it for Edison and no food attached to his ear since.


Oooo.picture please. Seems interesting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw one of those bowls online somewhere I was doubting if It actually worked although I think I'd prefer snoods because they're so stylish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I snood up my girls for every meal! My boy has his ears shaved.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel wears a snood when he eats. I add raw egg to his raw twice a week.

He came to me as a kibble-fed puppy and I added raw egg yolk to his kibbles every other day but I did it fairly slow - one teaspoon at a time.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I feed my spoo the whole egg. I give it to him in the shell. Quite fun to see him getting it out. I always have his groomer trim his ears short so it doesn't get in his food. But hey - if someone posts that pic of the special poodle bowl , or gives us the exact name of it, that might let me have his ears longer.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I feed my spoo the whole egg. I give it to him in the shell. Quite fun to see him getting it out. I always have his groomer trim his ears short so it doesn't get in his food. But hey - if someone posts that pic of the special poodle bowl , or gives us the exact name of it, that might let me have his ears longer.


ProSelect X-Super Heavy Non-Tip Poodle/Cocker Bowls | PetEdge.com


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

@LEUllman 
how do you scramble the egg? do you use cooking oil or just scramble it without adding on anything?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I found that it worked well by cracking an egg in a coffee cup and stirring it with a fork and microwaving for 20 seconds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Raw eggs are fine.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/feeding-your-dog-raw-eggs-good-or-bad/


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

JudyD said:


> Jazz would eat raw egg, but Luke won't, so I stir their eggs well and microwave them for about 30-45 seconds, just enough to thicken the white but not the yolk.
> 
> As for egg in the ear tassels, someone here, maybe Chagall's Mom, suggested using the leg of old pajama bottoms as a snood to keep food out of the coat. Works like a charm, and it's cute! If I can get a good picture, I'll post it.


It was my suggestion  I got the idea from seeing plumcrazy using a sweater sleeve.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Slimey eggs and poodle ears give me the willies eeeehhh!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Rhett'smom said:


> Slimey eggs and poodle ears give me the willies eeeehhh!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You could try a snood- they are cute! Or just clip the ears away from the face. I don't have a snood, so whenever I give Kennedy something messy I clip up his ears with something like this: 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3UuUpXyIcnl4AOV0oHICw&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAQ&dur=793

He doesn't mind at all- too focused on the goodies!


----------

